# Cpt 11750 and 64450



## susie09 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello, can you please help on these codes, my physician is removing a partial nail using sharp clippers after separating from the nail, he is also using Marcaine for block anesthesia, I would code this as 11730 and the anesthesia would be included, any suggestions. thanks


----------



## mcpalmeter (Dec 29, 2015)

Digital block would be included in the surgical procedure and not reported separately.  Refer to CPT Surgical Package Definition at beginning of Surgery section.


----------

